
Show HN: WifiMask – Public Wi-Fi security for everybody (on OS X) - 01CGAT
https://www.wifimask.com
======
willyw0nka
Say whut? Strong encryption, that's something i want because that is what I
need to prevent bad guys accessing my personal information. Nevertheless, DNS
leaking, DNS hi-jacking and IPV6 leaking, what is that for mumbojumbo? Do you
have ab blog or something where this is all explained in more detail? Could be
handy for me when i'm communicating with my mistress ...

------
juiced
Hi HN! My brother and I made WifiMask for the "normal" computer user to
protect his or her public Wi-Fi connection.

Most normal computer users already know by now that public Wi-Fi is not safe,
some of them know that something called "VPN" can protect them, but don't know
what the next step is or if the next step is the right one, current VPN
providers often being too confusing with too much options and features or
simply because they do not have a focus on public Wi-Fi security.

Hence its name, WifiMask, and a very easy to use and elegant app with a focus
on public Wi-Fi security it is clear from the first moment that WifiMask is
the right choice to protect your public Wi-Fi connection, there is no room for
doubt about it.

WifiMask uses OpenVPN, strong encryption (AES256, 4096-bit RSA & DH) and takes
care of DNS leaking, DNS hi-jacking and IPv6 leaking, something some of the
other VPN apps forget about. Firewall rules to prevent leaking un-encrypted
data are active as soon as you hit Connect (before you're even connected to a
Wi-Fi) and when the connection is lost, until you hit Disconnect.

In other words: WifiMask automatically takes care of as much as possible with
a focus on security and usability, while making it clear it's all about
protecting your Wi-Fi connection. WifiMask is a public Wi-Fi security service
and uses VPN technology to make it happen.

We'd love to hear what you guys and girls think about it, the app and the
website! Any feedback and suggestions are welcome.

PS. For now there is only an OSX app, but expect apps for every platform in
the future.

